# Help needed about Cabomba



## Ivan Curmi (Dec 6, 2015)

I am trying to post pics of it for some more detail, but cannot manage! Sorry.


----------



## Ivan Curmi (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Ivan Curmi (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone can help me out please? Sorry if I posted in the wrong place but I am new to plants and new on this forum. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

they are look nice, very healthy... i suggest to cut tops and replant, to make it even more bushy )


----------



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

I had some stems that would do that if they got too close to the outflow of my AquaClear because it shoots the water straight down.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

Would second what keymastr said, that looks like water flow causing it to bend down, is there any flow off the glass back there?


----------



## Ivan Curmi (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, and thanks for your replies. The outlet is not that strong and neither close to it, it is around 2 feet from the filter outlet but still this can be my issue! Yesterday I pruned it and planted some cuttings at the other side of my tank where there is much less current so I will see how they grow in there. I also came across an article that says that only few success was made with leds on cabomba and I hope that this is not my problem! Anyone here has had success with cabomba and leds?
All my other plants are doing fine.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

It maybe the intensity of the light which makes the plant not growing upward, which can be interesting.

Michel.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ivan Curmi said:


> Hi, and thanks for your replies. The outlet is not that strong and neither close to it, it is around 2 feet from the filter outlet but still this can be my issue! Yesterday I pruned it and planted some cuttings at the other side of my tank where there is much less current so I will see how they grow in there. I also came across an article that says that only few success was made with leds on cabomba and I hope that this is not my problem! Anyone here has had success with cabomba and leds?
> All my other plants are doing fine.


I have purple cabomba under led and it grows very well. Im not sure if there is much of a difference between the green and purple.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks fairly normal to me. Cabomba is a crazy plant.

When stems are planted bunched up close together, they grow outwards in a non competing manner with one another. Looks like what's going on here. Appears to be healthy so I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## doughnut (Jul 22, 2010)

I too have purple cabomba. I've never found it to be too demanding to simply grow, if left alone within two or three weeks my stems get 3 to 4 feet long. Getting them to achieve full color is a different story though. 

I think for your bunch I might thin the group out. That may help then grow up instead out out to the sides.


----------



## Ivan Curmi (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for your help. As from what I can understand from your replies, I think that 2 things are causing this, which are the intensity of my leds and the second is because I planted them in two bunches since I am new on plants. I will try and plant the stems separetly and see from there. I will try to post pics of my tank's progress so you can see how it grew.

Bump: 

Bump:


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Your tank looks pretty healthy, I'd be happy with what you've achieved.


----------



## Ivan Curmi (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks, I am trying to plant some asian ambulia behind the cabomba now so it hides the black background. The Ambulia does not seems to find any problem to reach the top in my tank


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Just look how thick those cabombastems are, the strain in our petshops, has a thin stem like the stems that goes to your leaves. Realy messy and you can permanently have to clean up after it. Basically it is so bad it has no use other than keeping in fry tanks for all the little criters that ĺive on it. Hell, the fish won't even eat it, they do love eating my elodea though.


----------



## Ivan Curmi (Dec 6, 2015)

May be my leds are a bit too bright for the cabomba. I just planted some cuttings in a more shaded area and now I wait for some growth and see how it grows. Thanks for all your help.


----------

